# Néhány tanács- mielőtt a képet felteszitek



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Június 12)

Sokaknak problémát okoz a kép felrakása, vagy a méretének helyessége. 
Megpróbálom röviden és - remélem - érthetően elmagyarázni.​ 
*Bemásolás esetén:*

/bár "maradandóbb" a csatolás, de néhány topiknál esztétikusabb a hozzászólás a szöveg közé másolt képekkel./​ 
A képeket célszerű a *Google* *képtalálatok* részéből másolni.​ 
*Web - **Képek* - Térkép - Hírek - Fordító - Blogok 

Beírod a témát, pl. virág, utána rámész a "Képekre". itt láthatod alattuk a méretet.




 250 × 222 - 17k - jpg

A képre kattintva megjelenik a weboldal, itt "rámész" erre: 

Teljes méretű kép megtekintése


xxxx







Ezt utána vagy simán bemásolod, vagy elmented a saját gépedre és csatolva teszed fel.

*Ha a weboldalról másolsz* 
minden esetben a mentés-csatolás módszert válaszd, mert az innen simán kimásolt képek az esetek többségében ilyen formában jelennek meg, 





vagy később "tűnnek" el.​ 

A képek méretét mindenhol ellenőrízheted.​ 
Az egér jobb gomjával rákattintva a képre majd a "Tulajdonságokra".

Azüzenetek írásához célszerűbb a *"Részletes válasz"* gombot használni, és a hibák elkerülhetőek, ha megnézed elküldés előtt az
*"Üzenet előnézete"* részt is.

*Rontott üzenet:* 


Az üzeneted így módosíthatod, vagy törölheted 24 órán belül:​ 

*Módosít *-*Részletes válasz* v. *Törlés* /amelyiket választod/- majd a: *Változások mentése.*​ 

És ami a lényeg: *a MÉRET !*

Csatolásnál gyakorlatilag nem sok gond van, mert a szerver nem
engedi, ami neki nem tetszik.

Bemásolásnál a 600x600-as képpont, amit még "elbír" az üzenő felület,
/de inkább kisebb legyen!/
az ennél nagyobbak széthúzzák a felületet, lassabban, "rángatózva"
töltődnek az oldalak.


Remélem segítettem valamit, de ha még van kérdés írjatok bátran.


----------



## buba7712 (2010 Július 8)

Bocsánat,de saját gépről,hogy működik a feltöltés?
Próbáltam és nem ment....


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 8)

buba7712 írta:


> Bocsánat,de saját gépről,hogy működik a feltöltés?
> Próbáltam és nem ment....


 

*******

Talán azért, mert először nem ártana a fórumszabályzatot
tanulmányozni.

Akkor ugyanis tudnád, hogy fel és letölteni csak állandó
tagok tudnak, amihez viszont szökségeltetik 20 /értelmes/
hozzászólás és 48 óra "türelmi idő".

Ha mindezeken túl vagy, mehet a fel- vagy letöltés, és ha innentől
lennének technikai gondjaid jelezd és szívesen segítünk.


----------



## carly (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!

Képek méretét itt is lehet csökkenteni:http://http://www.kepmeretezo.hu/

Szép napot!


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!
Képfeltöltéssel kapcsolatban: a Google Picasa képrendezője könnyen használható a képek lekicsinyítésére is...
Üdvözlettel! Erzsi


----------



## Lessbit (2010 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok!

Szeretném felhívni a figyelmet egy nagyon jó kép átméretező ingyenes programra. 
*PIXresizer - Free Image Resizer*

Honlap: 
http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm

Könnyen kezelhető, egyenkénti, vagy tömeges átméretezésre is használható. Egy éve használom, maximálisan meg vagyok elégedve vele.


----------



## stalkerwalker (2017 Május 6)

próbálj meg minél több látószöget használni


----------

